# Losing housetraining



## sugarspice (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello everyone,

After losing my beloved boy, I decided to adopt a lovely 4 year old girl named Cleo

She had been residing with out breeder for 3 months after being 'returned' by her previous owner. From my understanding - a divorce caused poor Cleo to be neglected.

She's a lovely girl, beautiful temperament, calm, gentle with obvious basic obedience. Upon her arrival she seemed almost too perfect with absolutely no problems integrating into our home - even with our 14 year old Havanese. 

After a week if being here and going out in the yard consistently, she began messing on carpeted areas. Both solid and urine. Twice in my daughters room, once on the hardwood and once in the downstairs family room area rug. Each time I didn't see her. The last two times were discovered upon returning home after being out for a short while. 

I've since purchased the enzyme rug cleaner and am blitzing our rugs in case of any leftover smells from our previous boy. Of course I have her on a tight schedule for her 'duties' and am praising her each time she goes outdoors. 

Any suggestions with older adoptees? Has anyone seen this? Could it be the change in environment? Confusion? Just a matter of settling? 

According to our breeder, she had a setback with her previous owners as she spent many hours in a garage (gasp!!) but has been worked with since and made a complete turnaround. 

Thoughts?




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sugarspice (Jan 7, 2014)

Just noticed some typos - my apologies - darned IPhones 

Here is a pic of my lovely girl!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

blitzing with enzyme killer is a good step. does your vet say she's healthy? sometimes it's a health issue and not a training issue. i think i would start with a good check up by the vet.

she's a beauty, by the way. such a calm, regal look.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I agree with the vet option. First rule out any health reason. My older, long housetrained SPoo had some accidents. I immediately took him to the vet where he was diagnosed with a UTI. No more accidents after the UTI cleared up. 

If there is no medical reason then I would go back to basics. She gets no free run of the house; confined when you can't watch her. Tethering works well. Regular potty trips. Set her up for success by not giving her the chance to make mistakes.


----------



## sugarspice (Jan 7, 2014)

I did have her into the vet for a wellness check. I'm currently treating her for an ear infection but will definitely look into the UTI

I'll for sure restrict her areas from now on, especially while out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sugarspice (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you patk! She sure is a regal girl. No other issues with this girl!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

She has that old soul like. Make's my heart ache to hear about her being abused. 
Agree with other's... Vet check for UTI and then I would restrict her to just a few rooms. If she had been in a garage for long periods I would guess she doesn't have a good grasp of "my house" and outside. 
Good luck and give her a hug from our family. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It could be that she simply has not generalised "Not in this house" to "Not in any house", especially with the different smells and surfaces in your house. If so, the routine you describe should do the trick, along with making sure that she knows all rooms are part of the house (I'm sure mine are not the only dogs to decide that a room they rarely enter is part of Outside rather than Inside, especially if the real outside is very wet ot very cold!)


----------



## americangirl (May 30, 2013)

In my experience with dogs, often try are extra amazingly behaved the first week or two as they settle in and then they relax and it turns out they didn't understand the rules as well as you thought, lol. My dogs breeder told me that even older dogs often need to be re potty trained because they just don't know what is expected of them in a new house. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with much of what has been said above. After ruling out any medical explanation I would just go back to potty training basics. Maybe use the keep her leashed with you method rather than using a crate so she can be reassured that she isn't going back to the garage scene.


----------

